# Granulated Sea Salt on ... Ice Cream!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I've noted recently that some of the ice creams are featuring sea salt! So I tried it on just ordinary vanilla! It's not bad! :idea:

Actually adds another dimension of flavor and seems to make the ice cream sweeter.:icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It's pretty good but what is, surprisingly, even better is fresh ground black pepper. Personally, I prefer it coarse grind but I doubt that it makes a lot of difference.


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

I have tried many new flavors since a Gelateria opened near my workplace and my favorite is Aztec Chocolate which has a good dose of cinnamon and chili pepper in it !


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sweet and salty is a classic combo


You should try little bits of crispy bacon and dates mixed into vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I love salt with sweet and pepper, too. We got some Hatch chili lime cream sandwich cookies that are terrific. 

Salted caramel sauce is a favorite topping here. Melt about a cup of sugar. Bring it to the desired brownness (using a thermometer is recommended) and stop the browning by stirring in three or four tbsp. of butter, three or four tbsp. of cream, and 1/2 to one tsp. of salt. Store in fridge if any is left.great on ice cream or on apple pie.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I have seen people salt ice cream, but I don't do it myself. Some Ben and Jerry's flavors are rather salty out of the container. 

My father salts his watermelon and it is really good. 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

We add salt to our popcorn...why not ice cream? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My Italian relatives all salted fresh tomatoes and my grandfather salted his watermelon. I'm thinking about tomato powder . . .


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Another neat trick. Add a tiny sprinkle of salt to your coffee grounds in the filter when you brew a pot. Finally, coffee tastes as good as it smells!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

In the drlivingston household, we primarily use Himalayan pink salt in place of table salt. It contains all of those wonderful trace elements that are missing from the standard, over-processed Morton's stuff. That being said, we have some Hawaiian black lava salt (the activated charcoal content is great for digestion) that we sprinkle on some desserts. It provides a beautiful balance to the sweetness of the dishes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL, at some point in the past someone told SWMBO that sea salt did not bring with it the potentially negative health effects associated with other salt sources. Consequently, on our table, it is sea salt that is most often to be found!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, at some point in the past someone told SWMBO that sea salt did not bring with it the potentially negative health effects associated with other salt sources. Consequently, on our table, it is sea salt that is most often to be found!


It's less processed and therefore has a different flavor, though I'm doubtful of its health benefit vs. table salt.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I figure we get enough iodized salt in prepared foods. Except for Diamond Crystal for cooking I use a lot of sea salts. They have very subtle taste differences, but the texture differences are notable. I recommend either Maldon or Halen Mon to kick entrees up a notch. The big pieces on an MR NY strip are wonderful. Also great sprinkled on a salad.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I use Kosher sea salt, 'cause I like the way it tastes. However, that Hawaiian black lava salt sounds interesting.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

+1 on the Maldon. (if it's good enough for the queen......)
I also enjoy Kala Namak mineral salt, full of iron, - used a lot in India as part of traditional medicines.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I am not keen on salt. Which is really rather fortunate as I subscribe to a low sodium diet. However I will cast the occasional pinch into the pot should the recipe demand it - Maldon, of course.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Our sea salt comes from Costco...in BIG plastic jars.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Shaver:

Is your aversion to salt a taste or health factor? If it's health, then the report that salt raises blood pressure was erroneously based on a faulty 1957 study.

Read these:
https://www.google.com/search?q=sal...rome..69i57.6780j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

One that keeps going around and around, even in doctors' offices. BTW, cholesterol in your blood doesn't come from your diet. It's part of your body's immune system and is manufactured in your liver. Enjoy some salt on your scrambled eggs.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Andy said:


> Shaver:
> 
> Is your aversion to salt a taste or health factor? If it's health, then the report that salt raises blood pressure was erroneously based on a faulty 1957 study.
> 
> ...


Salt is a taste to which one may easily become inured - use sparingly to enjoy the full impact.

Low sodium intake is but an aspect of a wider approach to my diet.

Our bodies, our brains, can exist almost indefinitely on a diet of food which lacks suitable nutritional value. However, in such circumstance, metabolic function may be significantly impaired.

I follow a regime of restricted calorific intake (randomised controlled trials indicate that the effects of this practice may subdue the onset of age related disorders whilst enhancing longevity) and also eschew many of those comestibles categorised as 'convenience foods', ready meals, takeaways, and junk food in general.

An excess of heavily processed foods, trans fats, hydrogenated oils, and simple carbohydrates, contained within the modern diet has contributed to a marked increase in a range of health issues across the UK population - with almost 70% of adults and 25% of children now being categorised as obese according to recent Public Health England statistics.

The obvious results of obesity (diabetes, coronary failure, arthritis, acne etc) tend to be those most openly considered but the affects of diet on mood, motivation, cognition and the functional structure of the brain are, although less discussed, equally important to me.

The Codex Alimentarius is a bare minimum to which the 10 manufacturers who, by and large, control global food and beverage production may adhere - as long as their products don't kill you within 24 hours it's ok.


Du bist was du isst.


----------

